# I need help redecorating the bachelor pad!



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just kidding...

I assume this is an owned condo and not a rental or something?

I think you need to clear out some clutter and see what you really have before getting to carried away. And be careful. Us guys say we don't care about nesting the way you do but just watch us when something filthy and disgusting we love gets tossed away! Do not touch that beer bottle collection! Could lose a boyfriend if you are not careful. Are he and his roommate into this scheme of yours or are you planning to surprise them some weekend when they are away?:no:

Would be hard to recommend colors for anything until you shared a bit more about what you had in mind for new fabric and so forth. If it is a surprise you plan to spring on him? I would go with lavenders, minty greens, dusty roses and of course mauve.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your response! I wasn't planning to surprise them no. They are fully onboard. The beer bottle collection is partially mine so I'm going to keep that. I was going to clear some of the clutter off the shelves and paint the walls an off white this week. Will post some pictures later in the week.

I want some suggestions as to how to attach the blinds if possible. The window frame hits the ceiling and so there is nowhere to put the rail 

Thanks in advance!
Jasmine


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Lady_J said:


> · Have the couch re-upholstered


slip covers are cheap  if you are really on a budget you can make one from a sheet. it will provide an immediate impact with a minimal time and budget hit.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lady_J said:


> Hi,
> I want some suggestions as to how to attach the blinds if possible. The window frame hits the ceiling and so there is nowhere to put the rail
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Jasmine


If I am seeing the photo correctly, the molding around the windows is angled so you have not flat surface for mounting there?

Looks like you should be able to mount the end clips for the blinds to the underside edge of that top molding. You will just have to buy custom cut ones but that is no big deal and I doubt you will have to custom order. You will probably be limited to 1"W ones or it might look strange. 

Only other option I see would be to attach into the molding itself and that will look funny for blinds? 

And by the way, save yourself headaches and toss the screws that come with blind and drapery hardware. They break and the heads strip near instantly even if you are careful.


----------

